

Why Most Marketers Fail at Web Analytics - ynavot
https://www.dynamicyield.com/2015/02/web-analytics-fail/

======
growthape
What really marketers miss is the difference between raw data and meaningful
data.

What is raw data?

Number of visits Unique Visitors Country

What's meaningful data?

Source/Medium Time spent on Intent of user Visitor journey etc.

Turning meaningful data to scale a marketing strategy is more important than
anything.

For an example, if a specific blog is sending you massive traffic and the
visitors are converting into subscribers and buyers.

Then you should look out for a way to add more of similar blogs to double and
triple your conversions.

~~~
ynavot
Indeed. Good comment growthape!

